# Brake's problem on a 98 altima GXE



## 96redstang (Jul 16, 2005)

Im helping my brother change the brake pads on a co-worker's altima and for some reason the brake pads wont stay off of the rotors, and so when the car is being driven you can hear the pads rubbing on the rotors. Any ideas on why this is happening and how to fix it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

96redstang said:


> Im helping my brother change the brake pads on a co-worker's altima and for some reason the brake pads wont stay off of the rotors, and so when the car is being driven you can hear the pads rubbing on the rotors. Any ideas on why this is happening and how to fix it?


are the calipers sticking? did you use the correct pads? are there any grooves on the rotors, especially on the outer edges? pads are meant to touch, we have floating type rotors so the natural movement of the rotor is supposed to push the pads away from them during normal driving.


----------

